# Tess - First grow Feminized seeds 2 X White widow 2 X Northern Lights X Skunk



## tess (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi all well The Little seeds germinated like little gem's  and i planted them this morning so this is officially Day 1 of the grow .....Got some pics here of the room I have 1 seed in each pot Temperature is around 78f and i used Miracle grow n mix of perlite.....This is my 1st grow and i am a little nervous, The soil is a little dry in places but dont want to over water straight away i put around 2 cups of water in each when i planted and a 1/4 of a cup earlier as i was worried it was too dry.....How much should i water???

Any way Day 1 hope something pop's up soon I'll be keeping you all posted and relying on your advice lol 

Thanks Tess  XexcitedX


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice set-up tess. What kinda light do u have on them? I personally put just enough water to get them nice and wet when i first put them under soil. Then I wait 2 or 3 days. I heard this will allow your taproot to grow and kinda branch out more cuz it's looking for water. Then I gave them 2 oz. of distilled water every other day for 2 or 3 weeks before I start introducing nutrients.


----------



## tess (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm Just usin some Led's + Sum Energy savers waiting for them to pop out n im gonna get some Cfl's on them 2 x 150w Envirolites


----------



## Melissa (Aug 17, 2008)

*goodluck tess ,,,,,
becarefull with watering to often especially in miracle grow as it releases nuttrients every time its watered ,,
if possible try and change your soil ,,,
also stick a link in your signature so every time you post somewhere other people can see where your journal is eace:*


----------



## tess (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks mel,

Ima gonna try doin the link now tar girl


----------



## tess (Aug 17, 2008)

Just checking the signature works fingers crossed


----------



## Melissa (Aug 17, 2008)

*:aok: it works :48:*


----------



## tess (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all ! Day 2 lol I promise i wont keep you day 2 day up to date ha ha.
 My Lights have been changed im on 2 x 125w Envirolites there giving out about 12000 lumens each.

No sprouting yet but i did plant them around an inch and 1/2 each deep (dont know wether that was too deep?

I appriciate any tips or advice im new at all this and your feedback is appriciated Thanks


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*glad you got your lights and you all ready now know how far to put them beans  5mm 
looking forward to seeing these babies sprout :48:
*


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see how your grow journal plays out!  I just started as well, so I'll try to help as much as possible.  

Where did you get your lights from?  Online?


----------



## tess (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi yes me being dumb just had to dig out the seed's a little and put them further up hope i aint caused them any stress so early on just didnt want them suffocating lol they have shot up like anything so i'm hoping by the next few day's that they will come out to say hellloooo lol 

I brought the lights from my local Hydroponics/ Growing store around £20 each Bargainnnn Lol


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW.  Just 20pounds for a 125watt...that is a bargain.  How about you buy me some and ship it over to me.  I'll pay you 5pounds each and it'll still be a bargain for ME.  LOL


----------



## tess (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol Are they exspensive where u are then? They are pukka the ammount of light they give of is unbelevable propper cheap bargain my husband even made the reflector himself from scratch " Propper Low Budget Set Up"


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

hi tess, i too am on my first grow and i'm using MG as well....you should flush well before planting seeds in MG and only water the soil every 5-7 days with heavy foliar misting in between(every 1-2 days)...if your big CFL's are mounted horizotally, and if you have a constant slight breeze then your light should be no farther than 4", no closer than 2"...MG soil can burn the hell out of MJ so be carefull about watering...


----------



## tess (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks puff I do have them in quite big pots already, Mainly b'cos im a new grower and im not quite confident enough to transplant i will do this however on my next grow. I am going to move my lights closer they are around just under a meter away so definatly getting them closer.

Do i need to worry about feeding or ferting yet ? 

I have been watching your grow puff Great stuff an insperation :-d


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

You don't need to worry about feeding/nutes for the first 3-4 weeks.  I asked the same question in my grow journal and I think most people agree for the first couple weeks your little seedling don't need nutes...especially if you have them in the MG soil.  Hope that helps.


----------



## spacecake (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, Maybe not Nutes but something like superthrive "SUPERthrive is a liquid concentrated growth enhancer product for plants, which has been around since 1940. It contains 50 vitamins and hormones." Im pretty sure you can use from seedling  Those pots look a bit big there get lost 

If you do transplant as they are seedlings there is norm one main Tap root so I norm dig around carefully then prepare other pot with a hole in soil and just move over carefully and repot  

Looks Great My first I had no idea  

Peace


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

if you are using MG 3 month feed then dont give em' ANYTHING but water for the first month...THEN you can give em' certain foliar feeds(look up GH floralicious grow)..nothing with N-P-K values though. i you flush before planting then i would start nutes for bloom around 2 months(dilute)and trhree months in you can prolly go full swing with whatever bloom nutes you choose


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

tess said:
			
		

> Just checking the signature works fingers crossed


 

nice Job tess..not just on the grow...Now when you post.. It will help draw people to your grow..Good luck and KEEP M GREEN 




take care and be safe


----------



## tess (Aug 19, 2008)

Update!!!! They have sprouted Little green leaves in 3 of the pots whooopeee well excited i'll keep you all posted and thanks for the advice


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2008)

spacecake said:
			
		

> Hi, Maybe not Nutes but something like superthrive "SUPERthrive is a liquid concentrated growth enhancer product for plants, which has been around since 1940. It contains 50 vitamins and hormones." Im pretty sure you can use from seedling  Those pots look a bit big there get lost
> 
> If you do transplant as they are seedlings there is norm one main Tap root so I norm dig around carefully then prepare other pot with a hole in soil and just move over carefully and repot
> 
> ...



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=295666&postcount=15 <--- on _"Superthrive"_ ....


----------



## tess (Aug 20, 2008)

Thankyou to everyone who is watching in on my grow and helping me.

The Plants have all sprouted and are around 2inches Tall I have Turned the Fan on today as the stems are looking a little thin so the fan im Hoping will thicken the stems up.....

I am Currently giving them around 20hours light a day with a few hours break.
I have taken a couple of pics excuse quality it's off a camera phone ......Do they look ok or is the fan going do make the first plant grow on the slant (crooked) as the fan's blowing it?


Thanks for reading xxxxxxx


:ignore:


----------



## tess (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry 4got to add the pics xx


----------



## smokybear (Aug 20, 2008)

They look fine to me. The fan will definitely help to develop strong stem growth. They will grow straight, dont worry. I would go ahead and keep the lights on 24/7. The four hours of dark isn't going to help that much. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 20, 2008)

Unless you moved your lights up for the pic I'd say they should probably be lower. I dunno how much heat they put off but my plants are only about 8-10 inches from a 400w HPS throwing off tons of heat. I had 4 CFLs together in a round reflector that added to about 115w and could keep them about 6 inches off without problems. Just keep that fan blowing between the light and the plants and keep an eye on em, lower the lights slowly to make sure you don't do any damage.


----------



## spacecake (Aug 21, 2008)

I dont know I like to have that lights out time I have done both 24/7 and 20/4
and not sure dont really see any diff  Just feel they need litle time out from all those watts and also when light comes back on the all look so happy and reach for the sky 

Peace and Hugs

\\S.


----------



## tess (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol thanks Space cake u Sound like u had a few spliffs 2nite ya sound nice n mellowed out ha ha .....Ima gona roll a fat one now cant wait.
Ihad a little probs with a few unknown mites on me soil but put some organic spray on 2 day and cleaned out the room Look Fine now dont seem to have put them through too much stress fourtunatly  

Im the only 1 had sum stress finding a Huuuge spider under my Bathh towel size of a tennis ball ergghhhh!!!! hate it not gonna sleep tonight 

Peace n Hugz Back


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 22, 2008)

It looks like you could drop the lights down on them a bit. It will keep them from stretching. The 4 hours of darkness will cause a little stretching also.


----------



## tess (Aug 22, 2008)

I have got them not as close as i shoul but the room get's pretty hot sometimes over 80 degrees so i am scared of burning them would this be the case if i put them closer>?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 22, 2008)

Are they cool Floro's? If so, you can get them where they are almost touching.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*hi tess ,,,like the stickyicky said  you can put them within an inch of your babies heads  ,,,can you put the fan on oscalate so its not allways directed at the same place on your babies :48:*


----------



## tess (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi ya there Enviro lites ....are they classed as floro's??  and good idear im so dumb putting the fan on osculate now


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 22, 2008)

*If They stretch to far you can always transplant deeper in the soil. On my first grow WW I had mine tall and weak one of the experienced growers told me to put them in about 1/8 inch from the bottom leaves so they could grow new roots off the sides that was in deeper. It worked great. You have to watch watering to close to the stem when their young. Try to start in smaller pots next time where you can add your water and see it drain out to prevent nutrient lockup. MG makes a starter soil with very little nutrient so not hurt the seedling!!
Just a few things I learned that worked for me. Thought I would pass it along!!*


*GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROW​*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*hey tess ,,yes you can put them envirolites really close :hubba: *


----------



## tess (Aug 23, 2008)

End of week 1 today after they have been planted,

I will be doing from now on a weekly update every saturday/sunday.

I have moved the lights today closer to the plants having discovered this may be the best option as they have not grown to much these last couple of day's (Not sure whether or not this has something to do with me spraying them with a mite organic spray) I have also added a layer of perlite to help reflect and help towards preventing mite's.

However here is a few pics of how they are doing.
Would it affect there grow if im not giving them enough water i have been watering them a wee bit every other or every 2 day's?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## tess (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 23, 2008)

*LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE DOING GREAT GOOD JOB!!!*
*One thing to remember is PATIENCE!!! stay on a schedule as your plants will adapt and do much better on a schedule. Also Patience like not trying to worry about every little thing and keep making changes like your feeding, watering and sprays. Remember plants usually just don't die people kill them Just my opinion*


----------



## tess (Aug 23, 2008)

THanks grand daddy Do you think it would be ok to start giving them a little boost of something some kind of thing to help them along...if so anything you'd reccomend??


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*hi tess 
no dont give them anything for at least 3 weeks ,,,they will let you know when there hungry :48:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 23, 2008)

tess said:
			
		

> THanks grand daddy Do you think it would be ok to start giving them a little boost of something some kind of thing to help them along...if so anything you'd reccomend??


 
Fox Farm makes a product called Big Bloom used from seed to finish a very light organic I use.
I think if I were you I would just wait a while and let them get older, bigger and a little more healthy.
*Just be Patient and they will do great!!!*


----------



## tess (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks matey i will do there getting bigger by the minuite now since i shot my lights down to around 3/4 inches they have grown so much in 1 day its amazing to watch xx


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 24, 2008)

hi tess.. after reading thru your thread it sounds like your off to a good start. i will say as others have already said. if your im miracle grow soil do not feed your plants for atleast the first 8 to 10 weeks. mg soil is loaded with time released nutes. these nutes are released everytime you water. so there is no need to feed for a while.. when usin mg soil its very very easy to burn your plant and cause all types of problems later on in the grow.. remember less is more.. i know when they don't grow as fast as we'd like we wanna feed them. but don't for atleast the first 8 to 10 weeks..jmo good luck


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 24, 2008)

MG soil is not a good thing to grow in. Their Organic CHoice is Fine but everything else is crap and you will soon realize. Good luck on your grow.Ditch the MG soil if you can.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 24, 2008)

I used the MG organic mix and I got some fungus knats. I may have been watering too much but it provided the perfect environment for fungus knats. I now use Fox Farms Ocean Soil mix and I really like it


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 24, 2008)

the gnats are from over watering not the brand of soil


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> MG soil is not a good thing to grow in. Their Organic CHoice is Fine but everything else is crap and you will soon realize. Good luck on your grow.Ditch the MG soil if you can.


there is nothing wrong with MG ..IF you KNOW what you're doing...I've had outstanding results with MG and floros....PM me with any questions you have.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 25, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i will say as others have already said. if your im miracle grow soil do not feed your plants for atleast the first 8 to 10 weeks. mg soil is loaded with time released nutes. these nutes are released everytime you water. so there is no need to feed for a while.. when usin mg soil its very very easy to burn your plant and cause all types of problems later on in the grow.. remember less is more.. i know when they don't grow as fast as we'd like we wanna feed them. but don't for atleast the first 8 to 10 weeks..jmo good luck



I agree.  You're doing great TESS.  Looks like you got your lighting situation down.  Be sure to follow the "don't feed for first couple weeks" rule.  You're little ladies will let you know when they're hungry for some nutes.  A good rule of thumb is to water when the first 2-3 inches of your soil is completely dry, which comes to about every 4-6 days (For me that is...)  And remember to stay patient!  Keep'em GREEN!!!


----------



## spacecake (Aug 26, 2008)

First two that pop out are called seedling leafs 

Keep it green  Try and put another pic up always nice

Peace

\\S.


----------



## tess (Aug 26, 2008)

hi every1 just an update were now on day 9 since germination and here we are 

PIC 1: Is my 1st White widow the one i damaged a little when i was getting rid of some bug's from the soil ( i sprayed some organic bug kiiler and accidently sprayed too much on her leaves)
But she seem's to be getting along brilliant shooting new leaves as quick as you like


PIC 2: Is My 1st Northern Lights G-13 She is the slowest developer of my plants she was the furthest away from the lights so i have re positioned her to a better place.

PICS 3&4 : Is my 2nd Northern Lights g-13 this is coming along better then the other NL

PIC 5 : Is my other WW leaning towards the light a litle is why she is wonkey lol

Would love to hear any advice comments or questions i am a new grower and wouldd benifit from any advice.

Thanks:hubba:


----------



## tess (Aug 26, 2008)

any thoughts


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 26, 2008)

I see you liked the perlite reflector idea too..lol...since moving your lights lower, do they seem to get wider than taller ???if so then you are on you way to plants like mine...around the end of the second week is when mine really took off ,but you did'nt quite get off to the start i had..i'd give em' another week and see what they do...are you foliar misting with plain water ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry tess,...i'm really stoned right now.....your plants don't need to be misted yet(although i did hit mine with a foliar spray of GH floralicious GROW...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

looking nice... im 3 days after u in my grow.. around 6 days from germination


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like everything progressing finely. I'd say switch to FF but that's my opinion, not a huge fan of MG.Keep up the good work and giddyup!


----------



## tess (Aug 26, 2008)

lol yer liked the perlite idear i stole from u .....not only did i like it but kinda reminds me of a palm tree on white sand sum where hot n sunny i like that lol....yer im happy wiv MG at the mo but i shall be monitoring there process throuout every day so if i spot sumthing iffy i'll crack on to it right away


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> there is nothing wrong with MG ..IF you KNOW what you're doing...I've had outstanding results with MG and floros....PM me with any questions you have.


...and why not post it in the forum, and recieve the benefits of 10,000 + members, conglomerated, "decades" of experience and knowledge, rather than depend on a single members 'limited' experience.??? 
the answers will also benefit others that might be seeking the same answers or experiencing similar situations.
We like to see the knowledge "shared"...  if you post in the forum, _everyone_ benefits..


----------



## tess (Aug 27, 2008)

Very true but puff is a good friend and likes to help me out and im sure if he ever see's anyone having the same problem then he'd help them to ...i may be a single member with limited experiance but i am a shexxy 1 so maybe men like to help lol xx


----------



## Melissa (Aug 27, 2008)

*hello tess your baby girls are coming along nicely :48:
*


----------



## tess (Aug 29, 2008)

Well its Day 11 for my little babies and i can't belive they have quadrupeld (xcuse spelling) in size there getting really thick and bushey.... im such a proud mummy so just thought id give ya some seedling:holysheep: porn!! xxx


Thankssss


----------



## tess (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry about quality of pic x


----------



## tess (Aug 29, 2008)

How do you think my plants are doing x


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 29, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...and why not post it in the forum, and recieve the benefits of 10,000 + members, conglomerated, "decades" of experience and knowledge, rather than depend on a single members 'limited' experience.???
> the answers will also benefit others that might be seeking the same answers or experiencing similar situations.
> We like to see the knowledge "shared"...  if you post in the forum, _everyone_ benefits..


cause every time someone mentions MG, the people growing with MG that need to know about MG are constantly bombarded  with "i think you should ditch the MG and get some fox farms "....i swear if i never hear fox farms again it'll be too soon........but i'll post instead of PM...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 29, 2008)

tess said:
			
		

> Sorry about quality of pic x


thats what you want....they are on there way !!!!!! they are going to grow so fast now..just watch the watering...the soil may tell you to water but wait for the plants to ask you...soon you'll be able to anticipate the plants needs and your on a roll after that ...good job tess


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> cause every time someone mentions MG, the people growing with MG that need to know about MG are constantly bombarded  with "i think you should ditch the MG and get some fox farms "....i swear if i never hear fox farms again it'll be too soon........but i'll post instead of PM...



point taken..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Your plants are looking good Tess and are going to do just fine.  You can grow good weed in MG soil as good of weed as you can with FF and hell sometimes thats all you can get is MG cause unless you can get FF locally it is VERY expensive to ship.  Just my 2 cents.  Good Luck your off to a great start your baby is already growing fast. *


----------



## tess (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everybody sorry it's been a few day's but just to let you know it's exactly Day 19 from Germination and 1 of my White widow Plants has shown her sex (i know i brought feminized seed's) but it's good to know it aint hermed on me and i have been treating them well So she has lovely little white hairs I will try get some pic's soon.

I have ordered my 600w Hps Light should be here in a few days and i am going to put my 4 baby's under them straight away to get them nice and bushey ready for the flowering stage.

Any comments are welcomed xxxxx


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 5, 2008)

You are gonna love that HPS. They are gonna take off


----------



## tess (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hi everybody here are some pics of my babys at about 19/20 days old i wanna hear what u think there is just 1 white widow which is a slow developer....Also at this age is there anything that i should start feeding them ???? as ther about 3 weeks old now ......*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 7, 2008)

depends on what your soil has in it already. If it is pre nutes then you should be ok. I would post a list from the bag and then ask advise.


----------



## tess (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi i grow in Mg 3 month feed.....but i am wondering if there is any kinda misting spray or owt like that i should be doing ??


----------



## tess (Sep 8, 2008)

geting me post back up 2 the top lol......can anyone help me out then??? xxx


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*hi tess i wouldnt use anything just yet imo   ,,,,they will let you know when they need something ,,,looking good btw:hubba:

ive got a ww cross going on and its also really slow 
:48:*


----------



## spacecake (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking V good Tess  I like to spray mine just with tap water that has been in a bottle over 24Hours I think they like that  I use Ph ballaned water to water them but the Ph of the spray is a bit higher but as said *** looks well 

Doing great job the fun will start soon 

Pecace


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 8, 2008)

tess said:
			
		

> Hi i grow in Mg 3 month feed.....but i am wondering if there is any kinda misting spray or owt like that i should be doing ??


a light foliar misting will be fine but don't over do it....try to keep it on the leaves and out of the soil.....you really don't need to feed them till' they start to grow buds...the MG will carry them through most of the full life cycle of the plant...try to get some GH floralicious grow and mix as a foliar spray(directions on bottle)and use weekly with mistings oftap water inbetween


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 8, 2008)

looking great BTW...your on the right track


----------



## tess (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi everyone its now day 39 And Finnaly Hoooraaay i have put my HPS 600W light up....better late then never eh lol......i thought they were a little slow at growing but im hoping they will pick up with the HPS......Any idears on when i should start Flowering?????  and what do you guys think please xxxxx :holysheep: im back


----------



## tess (Sep 24, 2008)

How do u think there looking please?? and how long untill i put them into flower they are now 39 das old.......Thanks xxxx


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not put them into flower now? They are going to get very large, like double or triple the size.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 24, 2008)

JogaBonito521 said:
			
		

> Why not put them into flower now? They are going to get very large, like double or triple the size.


i agree.while they prolly won't triple in size you may want to flower asap...are the nodes alternating yet???thats a good sign they're ready..i had size problems cause i waited for the plants to vegg to desirable size BEFORE flowering...won't do that again..your plants showin' sex yet ?? they look great !!!


----------



## spacecake (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep as Puff says Nodes at diff heights mean matutre  They look great Tess  Wish my Wife would grow that well  Big Goodness to you

But looking at them id leave another month (bigger plant more buds) IMO


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

*they look great tess :aok:,,,,you can put them into flower when ever you feel like ,,:48:*


----------



## tess (Oct 18, 2008)

Well my first grow didnt go all acording to plan i am behind a few weeks now as after i got my hps had a huuuuuuge problem with ventilation ect and burnt the hell out of my plants and sadly lost 1 but the good thing is the other 3 are coming along better and have a brand new grow room with plenty of ventilation and so far so good............

I took 4 cuttings and they are under my enviro lites in my old grow room...and my 3 mothers are all under there hps and i started to flower today so cant wait ......how long do they usually stay in flower till ?
I know till as long as there ready but i meen on average lol......spk soon sorry im not on here as much now i am an expecting mummy and dont have all the time i used too lol  xxxxx


----------



## spacecake (Oct 19, 2008)

Depends really what Strain but rough 8-10 weeks Indicia and 12+ for Sativa  If they are mothers I would of taken cuttings before putting into flower (Maybe you said that  ..........How big is the new room? Have you linned the walls in anyway? 

Peace


----------



## tess (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah i have 4 clones on the go in my veg room and my new room which i am flowering in is in a bud box/ grow box i will add some more pics today if i can


----------



## tess (Oct 21, 2008)

Pics of the hps bud box


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 21, 2008)

howdy tess,...where you been ???smoke any of your pot yet ???


----------



## tess (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi ya puff i had a few problems with the hps and ventilation so my plants were in veg for longer then expected while i was waiting for my bud grow room to arrive with the carbon filter and vents but all is done now and im now 3 days into flower whoop whoop, ive taken some cuttings  too and hoping they take  cant wait to try some but for now im still relying on others for our supply....but will be worth it in the long run  hows u


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Tess how were the results or are they still going?


----------

